# Grayne Goggles Stoker - 3 pair Giveaway!



## kaborkian

My smith io are pretty done, could use a replacement!

101666


----------



## snowklinger

hail yera.....


765213


----------



## jtg

1

The message you have entered is too short.


----------



## Jason

3087

More words


----------



## a4h Saint

777

You guys are the best company ever. You have my business!


----------



## Deacon

158
I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## afuciarelli49

4957 

pick me!!


----------



## Noreaster

551844

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Kevin137

1218

The number of likes Sneaky currently has on his Facebook page... Although this will change if some more like it... Hehe

www.sneakysnowboarder.com

And these would be for him to rip it up in...


----------



## MrKrinkle

760421

I wanna be a winner!!! Hooray for WS!!!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

13131313 my lucky number repeated four times.


----------



## Derp

333 for my buddy who just dropped 600 on a set up and couldn't afford to get a nice set of goggles.


----------



## Northriver1

371977 I'm in Thanks!


----------



## cav0011

20110307...sons bday and uncommon number ftw


----------



## larrytbull

12206. For my son. I would be a great gift for his birthday


----------



## Madbob14

Would love a pair! 1234509876


----------



## triumph.man

2106

Wiredsport always with the awesome giveaways!


----------



## Flee21

11237

Thanks again WiredSport


----------



## SoCalSoul

8008135 - 

I'm down for a new pair of goggles.


----------



## somegoalie

33

Pretty awesome of you guys to do this!


----------



## Deimus85

Awesome!

101585

Stoked!


----------



## DanK213

6114.
Those look great!


----------



## hardasacatshead

3145

My wife's still using the 40 euro pair of goggles she bought in France 4 years ago. She needs something with some tint to stop the retinal burrrrn!


----------



## Mystery2many

333. 

Sweeeet!


----------



## Sudden_Death

42

These look pretty cool.


----------



## dduki

31914265

YEHHHHHHHHHHH. Those look great.


----------



## West Baden Iron

8675309. I'd use these to give to one of 3 buddies I'm trying to get back out on the slopes.


----------



## readimag

Have to play for my bro again who just started this year with his fav number 

206


----------



## midnightcaper

253

I'm in


----------



## koi

1153 
I could use them..


----------



## phenom923

569

Last piece of gear needed to complete my set up.


----------



## sixpoint

1724 Thank You for these Stokers :thumbsup:


----------



## Banana12

217

I need a new pair pretty badly


----------



## Tech420

707
Thanks guys


----------



## steveycheesey

525600 the amount of minutes in a year. It would be nice to win these goggles before I ship out to the military in March! Planning on hitting up the snow soon.


----------



## sheepstealer

101357

Hat into ring.


----------



## andrewdod

136689 

Thanks for doing this I've been following the stokers for a while. You're doing a great thing!


----------



## dcrides

420123 Thanks


----------



## freshy

420
I would donate these to someone I know in need.


----------



## fraxmental

*092384*

random number ready for my 2nd pair...


----------



## Maierapril

7227 could use another pair


----------



## TedBundy

33792

You guys are cool for doing this


----------



## bmaniga

Awesome 1616


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Casual

I'll play!

102277


----------



## gavinl06

142673 :thumbsup::yahoo:


----------



## Magnum626

Groovy!

626


----------



## ken35

3535353795
I would love to have a set of those.


----------



## materialz

98402

Yay!


----------



## mikeg

74387 :thumbsup:


----------



## speedjason

Look like pretty rad goggles.
6168


----------



## PowderGirl82

I'm going with 42006


----------



## Argo

5689 for the win


----------



## chomps1211

121153

I'll throw my hat in the ring for some pretty awesome looking gogg's! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zolemite

710, come on goggles


----------



## LuckyRVA

1350

Come on baby, let's win some goggles.


----------



## Zolemite

Couldn't resist buying a pair with a extra yellow lens and polarized lens


----------



## crazyhair

WOOHOO Timing couldn't be better!!!!

310


----------



## bredlo

*Hope to win!*

44744 these goggles look great!


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$

800073582

good luck to everyone and merry christmas!


----------



## Jrham

6238007

Merry Christmas from AZ


----------



## East§ide

sweet looking googles!

3886


----------



## ThisIsSnow

6428

my $23 goggles are starting to fog up and some parts of the foam is peeling off... this is perfect!


----------



## Glitz

17836
good luck


----------



## SnowDogWax

1814 Hope to win...


----------



## cel1386

these look great. 

13579


----------



## ARSENALFAN

9000.

Happy New Year folks :yahoo:


----------



## Deviant

101878

Because I love trying new gear


----------



## sk8_choco21

8731

yup yup yup


----------



## atr3yu

140608

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeng

081090 
they really look awesome! I'm in because i can't see through my uvex on clouded days


----------



## Triple8Sol

These look pretty nice! How large are the lenses? One model looks alot like my VZ Fishbowls and the other definitely reminds me of the Smith I/O.

72581


----------



## dreampow

Goggles look good count me in in Japan.

11828


----------



## Silverlight

795

Stoked to see if I win! I could use a pair of goggles as I'm in the process of gathering all snowboarding equipment to get into the sport hahah :yahoo:


----------



## Wiredsport

Triple8Sol said:


> These look pretty nice! How large are the lenses? One model looks alot like my VZ Fishbowls and the other definitely reminds me of the Smith I/O.
> 
> 72581


They are both relatively large. In each style they are slightly larger than the two models you have mentioned.

STOKED!


----------



## Bro

95198
Thanks a lot!


----------



## snownstuff

563045
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## 22140

130502

No more no less. Thx!


----------



## Poop

6928
If I win im gonna be so suprised


----------



## cozmo

01032011

Could really use a decent pair of goggles


----------



## tjlemoine

Awesome giveaway. These are gonna go to my little cousin.
849497


----------



## Runner Dude 14

About to buy a pair, could help a lot

711997


----------



## Bullboy145

279
Yeah! C'mon goggles!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi guys,

Today is the final day of this stoker! Are you in? If not, now is the time.

*STOKED!*


----------



## Deimus85

Wiredsport said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today is the final day of this stoker! Are you in? If not, now is the time.
> 
> *STOKED!*


I am stoked, as I just ruined my brand new Smith lenses.


----------



## Wiredsport

Deimus85 said:


> I am stoked, as I just ruined my brand new Smith lenses.


Ouch! How did you do it?


----------



## DrGwiz

1086108

Awesome stuff! Got a new helmet and my old goggles leave me with a huge gap now. Love to get some new ones!


----------



## johnnymac

6321236

Finally ready for some goggles that won't fog up when I am on the slopes!


----------



## East§ide

Wiredsport said:


> Ouch! How did you do it?


He was trying to sabotage himself to reverse karma a goggle stoker win. Little does he know that you're gonna let me win .. Right ? Right ? Lol


----------



## Deimus85

Wiredsport said:


> Ouch! How did you do it?


I accidentally buffed the inside of the lens to clean it. Unfortunately, I learned that you are supposed to dab the inside, because if you buff, you scratch the anti-fog coating. I used a micro-fiber cloth, which I use to clean my paintball goggles all the time without ever ruining them like this. I guess this anti-fog gel coating is a lot more sensitive.

The problem with how Smith recommends cleaning the inside, by dabbing, is that dabbing leaves circular marks on the inside of the lens. They need to figure out a harder coating that can withstand gentle buffing with a micro-fiber.


----------



## sk8_choco21

8735 

Yup yup yup!!!


----------



## vsavka

48322
awesome


----------



## flapjack

11111111111444444444444
:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

995599

Is it me or does the 2nd pair look like electric eg2? lol


----------



## East§ide

yup they look just like EG2's and Smith I/O's.. super nice, and way less expensive. I really hope I win a pair jsut so that I can try them out and review them. I have alot of goggles that I am endlessly left wanting more - either the lenses are a pain in the ass to change or the peripheral vision sucks or the lenses are really only suited to one kind of light, etc. These look excellent


----------



## georgie336

12298800000


----------



## Silverlight

Stoked for the drawing! Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked! This triple goggle stoker is now finished. We will do the raffle later today and will be back to announce the winners in the morning.


----------



## afuciarelli49

PICK ME!

:thumbsup:


----------



## marauder

0701

Big props for this!


----------



## sclogger

761980

Hope I slipped in before the door closed!


----------



## njfastlfie

Am I too late? If not, 24642


----------



## sleev-les

nice.... 1964


----------



## Zone

Maybe i still have a chance at this one?
50168 - GL


----------



## tycobb

14



The message you have entered is too short.


----------



## Wiredsport

Yeahhhhhh!!!!

the 3 Winners are:

speedjason
triumph.man
Triple8Sol

Please email your ship to name and address plus your goggle choice to [email protected] . 

STOKED!


----------



## sclogger

Congrats gents!


----------



## Kenai

Edit: I'm an idiot. Must read end of the head first!


----------



## Deimus85

Wiredsport said:


> Yeahhhhhh!!!!
> 
> the 3 Winners are:
> 
> speedjason
> triumph.man
> Triple8Sol
> 
> Please email your ship to name and address plus your goggle choice to [email protected] .
> 
> STOKED!


Damn! Nice!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Congrats guys! :eusa_clap:


----------



## sixpoint

Enjoy those awesome goggles :eusa_clap:


----------



## Bro

Congrats to everyone that won a pair!


----------



## East§ide

congrats guys. im actually really bummed i didnt win a pair. if anyone wants to trade their win for a pair of MINT Oakley Splice Shaun White goggles LMK!!!

I really want a pair of the GTO with pyro lenses. they look sick!


----------



## triumph.man

such awesomeness!!!! Thanks Wiredsport! Gonna give these to my wife!


----------



## speedjason

Wiredsport said:


> Yeahhhhhh!!!!
> 
> the 3 Winners are:
> 
> speedjason
> triumph.man
> Triple8Sol
> 
> Please email your ship to name and address plus your goggle choice to [email protected] .
> 
> STOKED!


NO WAY!:yahoo: I have been looking at some sweet goggles to replace my 6 year old Bolle to suit different lighting conditions, but everything I looked at costs a fortune. This is awesome. Thanks guys.:bowdown:


----------



## snowklinger

I would have destroyed them in a month or 2 anyway, grats guys!


----------



## hardasacatshead

snowklinger said:


> I would have destroyed them in a month or 2 anyway, grats guys!


Yeah I was gonna sell them on here for a profit because they were a 'limited edition' so I could stir up the forum do-gooders. 


Just kidding wiredsport, love ya work guys.


----------



## Mystery2many

Congrats!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ken35

Congrats guys. Enjoy them on many a shredding adventure.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Congrats nothing like free!!


----------



## a4h Saint

Congrats gentlemen!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Zolemite

Congrats winners. You're going to love them.


----------



## speedjason

Zolemite said:


> Congrats winners. You're going to love them.


they look so sick.


----------



## koi

Congrats you lucky bastards…haters got to hate


----------



## triumph.man

Received the goggles!! Fits soo well, especially with my Asian face. Actually a better fit than the Spy Platoons I recently picked up.

Love the Pyro lens, as it seems to be a great all around lens. Now I can't wait to take these away from the lady, to try them out at Mt Snow, next weekend. Just hoping we get some snow here, as it's hurting....


----------



## East§ide

can we get some pics/ size comparisons? im debating ordering a paid


----------



## triumph.man

sure thing, will post them up later tonight at home.


----------



## Silverlight

After seeing this thread and the prices, I ended up buying the goggles. I bought all additional lenses as well. I will write a review of them after a day of boarding since cheaper goggles with lens interchangeability reviews are pretty scarce. excited to use them though! theyre waiting on my doorstep now :yahoo:


----------



## Deacon

Is there a VLT chart somewhere for these? I checked the WS and Grayne websites, no suerte.


----------



## Banana12

The Deacon said:


> Is there a VLT chart somewhere for these? I checked the WS and Grayne websites, no suerte.


+1

I would really like the know the VLTs before I order these


----------



## triumph.man

Here u go eastside. By looks the graynes looks to be similar in size compared to the platoons. I would say they are a mid-oversize goggles, and the platoons oversize as the field of view is slightly wider. Still the graynes are great and can't wait to try the lenses. 

The pyro lens when viewed from the inside is a neon green color. I think they will be a great for all around lens!


----------



## Silverlight

I received my Grayne goggles today (that I purchased, not won unfortunately :dunno: ) but first impression is that they have a pretty decent build quality. They are on the larger size of goggles, but conform to my face perfectly and pretty comfortably. The straps are easily adjustable as are most goggle straps. I took some pictures to add on, but wore my helmet to help visualize the fit with one on.



My biggest worry is that they might not get enough ventilation on the top vents due to it being close the helmet. This is speculation as of now, but will see if this has any effect on fogging after a few days of boarding. 



Pretty good fit as you can see.



I purchased the two separate lens as well for I only need one pair of goggles. The goggles are on a manilla folder for reference (couldn't find a white sheet of paper around hahah ) 



The view through the goldrush lens is blue/purpleish on the mid/upper portions and a light pink/reddish color on the lower. 

As for lens interchanging difficulty, on a scale from 1 to 10 with 10 being the easiest, I'd probably give it a 5. It's not terrible difficult or anything, but it just needs a lil bit of persuasion to get the lens off. I'm sure after doing it enough times, it will become easier though. But at this point, I doubt the average person would be able to change lenses with gloves on. Maybe glove liners at the most.

The anti-fog treatment on the inner lens seems to work pretty well. When trying to fog up the outer lens with my breath, it takes a good 10-15 seconds for the fog to dissipate. On the inner lens, the fog last maybe 1 or 2 seconds at the most. I know this is on a new goggle lens and the anti-fog performance will probably decrease overtime, but so far it seems pretty solid.


----------



## tokyo_dom

Not sure if it has been mentioned before, but these look to be dead ringers for VZ Fishbowls and another pair of goggles which i cant remember the name of right now (Smith IOs?). Well, i guess is it means more people with stylish looking goggles on the hill, its not a bad thing...


----------



## speedjason

Ok, here is my review on these goggles.
Quality: Excellent.
The build quality is great. Nothing seems to be flimsy or easy to break off. The frame is flexible. The lenses are very good quality and no sharp edges. Lens coating is even.
Ease of use: Excellent.
Switching lenses is very easy. Release two clips on the top, then pull the lens out of two tabs on the side. The lens comes right out. It seems a bit tight with brand new lenses, but after 2-3 times, they become just right.
Fit: Excellent.
Being Asian, I have high cheek bones and lower nose bridge. Most popular goggles are designed for western facial structure, which leave a gap around my nose. These goggles have thick dual firmness foam with very comfy material where they touch your face. They fit perfect on my face. Even pressure all round. No gap anywhere.
Value: Excellent.
I was looking for some interchangeable goggles for different light conditions. Goggles like Smith I/O costs $170 was completely out of my price range. These goggles are great for money. Lenses are cheap to replace. Even if you lose them in the woods, you won't cry about it. They just do the job.


----------



## Wiredsport

In regards to VLT's:

Goldrush: 21%

Pyro MTN: 18%

Pyro GTO: 29%

Polarized: 38%

Yellow: 72%


----------



## Banana12

Wiredsport said:


> In regards to VLT's:
> 
> Goldrush: 21%
> 
> Pyro MTN: 18%
> 
> Pyro GTO: 29%
> 
> Polarized: 38%
> 
> Yellow: 72%


Thanks Wired, I will be ordering a pair :thumbsup:


----------



## bobowickt

How do these fit with helmets, are those connections to the frame movable to allow them to sit flush?


----------



## Wiredsport

bobowickt said:


> How do these fit with helmets, are those connections to the frame movable to allow them to sit flush?


The strap/frame connection is hinged ~2cm inwards from the outside edge of the lens. That allows the strap connection to rotate outwards and match the angle required by the helmet.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just got them in, and I'm very pleased with the quality. Lenses change out easily and they look/fit great. The foam is REALLY nice. Nothing else even close to this pricepoint can compete, and it's nicer than even $200 goggles. As someone else mentioned it's thick and I can tell it will accommodate a variety of face shapes comfortably. I'll have to take more pics to show the quality and helmet compatibility. Size wise, when comparing them to the goggles I have at home, the MTN is a little smaller than my VZ Fishbowls and quite a bit larger than the VZ Skylab. Very similar to both in shape with the traditional look that I tend to prefer. Can't wait to test them out on the hill!








[/URL]


----------



## itsaaronxd

how do these compare to EG 2.5s?


----------



## Silverlight

Well got to use these last night for a good 4 or 5 hours of night riding. But let me just say, these goggles are fantastic! The foam didn't feel uncomfortable at all and there was not a single pressure point. The lens didn't fog up once, but I wasn't using a mask which may or may not change that. The yellow lens was great for night riding.

All and all, I couldn't be more satisfied with these goggles.


----------



## Wiredsport

bobowickt said:


> How do these fit with helmets, are those connections to the frame movable to allow them to sit flush?


We are getting a lot of rider selfies (stoked...keep 'em coming) that will give an idea of relative helmet fits. Here are some in Bern and Boeri (Large and Medium Helmets).


----------



## SnowDogWax

*Two Pairs*



Silverlight said:


> Well got to use these last night for a good 4 or 5 hours of night riding. But let me just say, these goggles are fantastic! The foam didn't feel uncomfortable at all and there was not a single pressure point. The lens didn't fog up once, but I wasn't using a mask which may or may not change that. The yellow lens was great for night riding.
> 
> All and all, I couldn't be more satisfied with these goggles.


Ordered googles & extra lenses. Hope they work for me as well. Thanks for your review. Was ready to spend $220 on Anon M2 thought I would give these a shot.


----------



## speedjason

SnowDogWax said:


> Ordered googles & extra lenses. Hope they work for me as well. Thanks for your review. Was ready to spend $220 on Anon M2 thought I would give these a shot.


dont think you will be disappointed. wore mine three days, so far so good.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Great goggles, did take a little more elbow grease to change lens.


----------



## speedjason

SnowDogWax said:


> Great goggles, did take a little more elbow grease to change lens.


once they are broken in they are pretty easy. good thing is you know they wont just pop off.


----------



## Zolemite

Took this Saturday. It was 1 degree out.


----------



## triumph.man

Me and the wife @ Mt Snow this past weekend. Conditions on Saturday were perfect.


----------



## CassMT

had never seen this brand, they are less $ than a replacement lens for my oakleys...i think one pays mostly for that big O on the strap anyway...bm'd


----------



## chomps1211

CassMT said:


> had never seen this brand, they are less $ than a replacement lens for my oakleys...i think one pays mostly for that big O on the strap anyway...bm'd


Lol! I had that _exact_ same thought. They look just as good, and seem to be as easy to switch lenses. Maybe I'll sell one pair of my Airbrakes & pick up 3 pairs of these!  :laugh:


----------



## trapper

Well, it's time to retire the $20 Scotts, they got me through two seasons but started falling apart this past Sunday at a time when I really needed them. So I just pulled the trigger on some Graynes from Wiredsport. Looking forward to giving them a try; I'm sure they will be a major upgrade.


----------



## speedjason

CassMT said:


> had never seen this brand, they are less $ than a replacement lens for my oakleys...i think one pays mostly for that big O on the strap anyway...bm'd


well with bigger brand you also pay for warranty. I do like lifetime warranty on my Thule bike rack cuz if it breaks my bike gets destroyed. goggle wise there was a guy had a broken strap on his Smith and they didnt warrant it.
yes you paying a lot money for that logo mostly.
these goggles seem very nicely made, I would say identical to Smith/Oakley stuff.


----------



## Wiredsport

speedjason said:


> well with bigger brand you also pay for warranty. I do like lifetime warranty on my Thule bike rack cuz if it breaks my bike gets destroyed. goggle wise there was a guy had a broken strap on his Smith and they didnt warrant it.
> yes you paying a lot money for that logo mostly.
> these goggles seem very nicely made, I would say identical to Smith/Oakley stuff.


Hi Jason,

As with all of our Wiredsport brands, we offer a 3 year Warranty against manufacturer defect on Grayne. I believe that to be the longest goggle warranty (in many cases by 6 times) in the industry.

That means that if the product fails for any reason related to material quality or manufacturing we will replace it free of charge. Our goal is to exceed your expectations.


----------



## Zolemite

Wow, great warranty and customer service. Wiredsport has my business for life. Recommended these to my friends too


----------



## trapper

Wiredsport rocks. End of the fucking story.


----------



## CassMT

done deal with that warranty...ordering soon, i'll keep the O's for backup

lots of low light here, my oakley yellow/purple sheen is pretty much perfect 90% of the time...Grayne lens recommendations?


----------



## speedjason

CassMT said:


> done deal with that warranty...ordering soon, i'll keep the O's for backup
> 
> lots of low light here, my oakley yellow/purple sheen is pretty much perfect 90% of the time...Grayne lens recommendations?


they have regular yellow for dark, the polarized is in the middle for cloudy, and the colored mirror is for super bright.


----------



## speedjason

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> As with all of our Wiredsport brands, we offer a 3 year Warranty against manufacturer defect on Grayne. I believe that to be the longest goggle warranty (in many cases by 6 times) in the industry.
> 
> That means that if the product fails for any reason related to material quality or manufacturing we will replace it free of charge. Our goal is to exceed your expectations.


thats pretty good to hear. I certainly can trust the quality if they warrant three years for goggles.
didnt mean to assume they didnt have warranty but just couldnt find the info on the website pages.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bought 2 pairs of Grayne goggles and the extra lens. Glade to hear 3 yr warranty.


----------



## trapper

speedjason said:


> they have regular yellow for dark, the polarized is in the middle for cloudy, and the colored mirror is for super bright.


Not to be contentious or anything, but I thought on the Grayne website they indicated that the colored mirror is for overcast/partly sunny conditions while the polarized was for super bright?


----------



## CassMT

yeh, i'm waiting on wiredsport to weigh in with a recommendation or someone who has actually tried them


----------



## speedjason

trapper said:


> Not to be contentious or anything, but I thought on the Grayne website they indicated that the colored mirror is for overcast/partly sunny conditions while the polarized was for super bright?


you can see the light difference in between three lens.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/1440401-post135.html
and here is what WS said.


Wiredsport said:


> In regards to VLT's:
> 
> Goldrush: 21%
> 
> Pyro MTN: 18%
> 
> Pyro GTO: 29%
> 
> Polarized: 38%
> 
> Yellow: 72%


----------



## East§ide

from what I read the Pyro lens has a plenty high enough VLT for overcast days


----------



## triumph.man

East§ide said:


> from what I read the Pyro lens has a plenty high enough VLT for overcast days


Pyro in gto though


----------



## East§ide

triumph.man said:


> Pyro in gto though


the GTO looks like the better choice of the two anyway IMO..


----------



## trapper

speedjason said:


> you can see the light difference in between three lens.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/1440401-post135.html
> and here is what WS said.


Sorry, missed that. Might be a stupid question, but is the upper right the Goldrush then, with the lower left being the polarized lens? Or is the lower right the polarized?


----------



## speedjason

trapper said:


> Sorry, missed that. Might be a stupid question, but is the upper right the Goldrush then, with the lower left being the polarized lens? Or is the lower right the polarized?


No Lens | Goldrush
------------------
Polarized| Yellow


----------



## trapper

speedjason said:


> No Lens | Goldrush
> ------------------
> Polarized| Yellow


Right on, thanks.


----------



## Wiredsport

CassMT said:


> done deal with that warranty...ordering soon, i'll keep the O's for backup
> 
> lots of low light here, my oakley yellow/purple sheen is pretty much perfect 90% of the time...Grayne lens recommendations?


Hi Cass,

Which frame are you interested in? Keep in mind that frame size is a big factor in the overall light that will reach your eyes (much like aperture on a camera lens). In real world use a larger frame with the same lens will read as "brighter" than a smaller frame. Both the MTN and GTO are larger frames but the MTN is notably larger than the GTO so that needs to be considered.


----------



## CassMT

i would go with the MTN if that is the biggest!


----------



## triumph.man

New jacket with the GTO's. Thinking of picking up a pair for myself now....I just need to sell my Spy Platoon's up for sale (2 lenses). PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Wiredsport

CassMT said:


> i would go with the MTN if that is the biggest!


Got it. 

To clarify a bit, Polarized lenses are designed to reduce glare and unwanted reflection. Polarized lenses block glare without a need to be overly "dark" so often they will have a higher VLT% and still block more glare and harsh reflection than a lower VLT alternative.

Highly mirrored lenses look amazing and work very well in brighter conditions. If you see someone night riding with them, stay behind them 

For Very dim conditions, our yellow lens is top notch. Truth is, great low light lenses are fairly plain looking. For your very dim conditions I would suggest a yellow lens for most usage and one of the mirrored lenses (or polarized) for your rare bright days.


----------



## CassMT

got it, thants Wired


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi all, we will have some vids up in a while to give some tips on lens changes for each model, but here are the basics for the GTO.

For the GTO goggles you will want to push firmly upwards on the two ribbed clips at the top of the lens. Use the "fingerprint" area of your thumbs (not your nails under the clips) to do so. This will require firm upward pressure. Once released push outwards on the two black plastic shields at the outside edges of the lens. Lastly, remove the lens from the nose plastic. Reverse the process for installation (nose goes in first). The goggles are very tough and you will not damage anything as long as no hard surfaces are contacted. Note: Paper Towel should never be used in handling or cleaning goggles.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## trapper

Just got mine today, they are really nice. I only had a cheap pair before but I've handled and tried on a lot of higher end ones in shops. In my much less than expert opinion these are an incredible value, seem as good as those that are over twice as much. Very happy with this purchase. Bought the GTOs with gold rush, yellow and polarized lenses.

Got them here in Michigan in two freaking days too! Great service, thanks Wiredsport.


----------



## CassMT

i'm looking at gogs and bindings, any valid promo codes out now Wiredsport? (pm it if you prefer)


----------



## trapper

Used them with the yellow lenses last night at a hill with very poor lighting in some areas. They worked great and were very comfortable. Much less fogging than my old Scotts and much better visibility and field of view. Tomorrow I'll try them with the polarized lense.


----------



## Wiredsport

> i'm looking at gogs and bindings, any valid promo codes out now Wiredsport? (pm it if you prefer)


Hi,

We do have these deals (free goggles with binding purchase) running on Flow NX2's and Flow Fuses withe Grayne:

Grayne Deals

Please email [email protected] for additional possibilities.


----------



## CassMT

thanks Wiredsport, i'll consider those



trapper said:


> Used them with the yellow lenses last night at a hill with very poor lighting in some areas. They worked great and were very comfortable. Much less fogging than my old Scotts and much better visibility and field of view. Tomorrow I'll try them with the polarized lense.


it's kind of amazing, good goggles and better visibility will actually improve your ability, like instantly


----------



## trapper

CassMT said:


> thanks Wiredsport, i'll consider those
> 
> 
> 
> it's kind of amazing, good goggles and better visibility will actually improve your ability, like instantly


Yea I noticed how much easier it was to pick out the terrain. Though my Heritage crushes through a lot of the small shit anyways .


----------



## marauder

Trapper, it's great that the yellow works well, I'll appreciate your feedback on the polarized lenses too.


----------



## 212byCH

363633
thanks!


----------



## trapper

marauder said:


> Trapper, it's great that the yellow works well, I'll appreciate your feedback on the polarized lenses too.


Used them for 5 hours of riding yesterday in variable light conditions. Snowing/overcast in the morning turning to partly cloudy with some sunshine in the afternoon. They worked great for the afternoon when it brightened up and were still really good for the lower light morning too. I'd say the yellow lense would have been more ideal for the morning conditions, but the truth is that I could still see better in the polarized Graynes than I did in my old semi-clear flat lense goggles.

And importantly, they were comfortable. I used to slip my old ones up onto my helmet between runs and these I could just put on and forget about it.


----------



## andrewdod

actually saw a pair of these while i was working today... Sealed the deal... im sold. getting the GTOs when the paycheck gets in.


----------



## Silverlight

andrewdod said:


> actually saw a pair of these while i was working today... Sealed the deal... im sold. getting the GTOs when the paycheck gets in.



You will not regret it!


----------



## marauder

It's been three months (~80+ days) riding with the GTOs (polarized and yellow lens), polarized is way more yellowish than my old Smith Phenoms lens, but I got used to it. No glare on sunny days, more visibility on scattered cloud days, nice contrast in the fog and low vis with the clear yellow lens. Awesome quality/price ratio imho.:bowdown:


----------



## Wiredsport

marauder said:


> It's been three months (~80+ days) riding with the GTOs (polarized and yellow lens), polarized is way more yellowish than my old Smith Phenoms lens, but I got used to it. No glare on sunny days, more visibility on scattered cloud days, nice contrast in the fog and low vis with the clear yellow lens. Awesome quality/price ratio imho.:bowdown:


So stoked to hear that you are digging the product. 

In addition to the MTN and GTO which were very successful for us this year Grayne is adding two new frame styles in the fall. There will be a single step, ultra-quick release on one and a photochromic lens option with a huge range (83% to 28%) on the other. Prices will remain in line with what we did this year on both frame styles and the photochromic lens pricing will be less than 1/4 of what some of the majors offer. We have been testing this lens a lot and it is epic.

We will (of course ) be doing some giveaways on the new styles here on SBF when they are available.

STOKED!


----------



## marauder

Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport

STOKER coming soon!

Stoked to say that we have received the new Grayne Goggles for 2015. Along with the GTO and MTN we are introducing two new frame styles this year: the Grayne Canyon and the Grayne Valdez. Both offer lens speed release mechanisms (one is a lever, one is a pinch clip) spherical oversized lenses, 100% UV A, B, and C protection.

Bragging now for a second, the pinch clip is the fastest lens change system we have ever tested. Also, we are introducing a Photochromic lens option that will not only be the least expensive option on the market but also has the lowest latency in dimming / brightening speed _and_ the broadest VLT range of any photochromic lens used for snow goggles. 

Full Face Dual Density Foam
Full Ventilation
Quick Release Lens Tech
Optically correct spherical lens
Moisture-lock sealed
5x Military grade anti-fog
100% UV protection
3 Year Warranty

In an effort to stoke out the boarding faithful prices will stay at $49.95 for all models. We feel confident in saying that you can compare these in build quality and features to goggles retailing up to $200.00.


----------



## Wiredsport

STOKER coming soon!

Stoked to say that we have received the new Grayne Goggles for 2015. In addition to the GTO and MTN we are introducing two new frame styles this year: the Grayne Canyon and the Grayne Valdez. Both offer lens speed release mechanisms (one is a lever, one is a pinch clip) spherical oversized lenses, 100% UV A, B, and C protection.

Pricing on all frame styles will remain at $49.95 with a Pyro or a Goldrush lens. 

The pinch clip is the fastest (non-magnetic) lens change system we have ever tested. Also, we are introducing a photochromic lens option that will not only be the least expensive option on the market (by a lot) but also has the lowest latency in dimming / brightening speed _and_ the broadest VLT range of any photochromic lens used for snow goggles. 

Full Face Dual Density Foam
Full Ventilation
Quick Release Lens Tech
Optically correct spherical lens
Moisture-lock sealed
5x Military grade anti-fog
100% UV protection
3 Year Warranty


----------



## Deacon

Always rad. :rock:


----------



## jtg

There's no way those are faster than Anon M2 magnets


----------



## Wiredsport

jtg said:


> There's no way those are faster than Anon M2 magnets


Edited with (non-magnetic). 

Lens off, 2-3 seconds. Lens on, 5 seconds.


----------



## marauder

So stoked with my GTO's! :goodjob:


----------



## Wiredsport

For size reference here is the new Grayne Canyon and Grayne Valdez between the Smith IOX and Dragon APX.


----------



## NWBoarder

Gotta say WiredSport, those Grayne gogs look pretty sweet!


----------



## cookiedog

Are these goggles good?


----------



## Deacon

cookiedog said:


> Are these goggles good?


A few guys from here picked some up last year, nary a negative word was said.


----------



## f00bar

So if you talk about the time to strap in at the top you get chastised, yet there is an issue with the time it takes to change goggle lenses? Just saying, lens changing time on goggles seems a bit of a first world problem. Not that there's anything wrong with that.

Not saying anything bad about the goggles, just that in the list of things I think aboug while shopping this is pretty low.


----------



## Wiredsport

f00bar said:


> So if you talk about the time to strap in at the top you get chastised, yet there is an issue with the time it takes to change goggle lenses? Just saying, lens changing time on goggles seems a bit of a first world problem. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Not saying anything bad about the goggles, just that in the list of things I think aboug while shopping this is pretty low.


That is a valid point and many riders (myself included) would rate lens change speed as relatively minor. How many times in an average riding day do you change your lens? Many days it is likely zero. what would the max be? Twice? Three times? So how great is the value to saving 2 or 5 or 30 seconds in that process?

_But_, we have all become very accustomed (spoiled?) by amazing products in all aspects of life and we have a love for things that just work a little better. The smallest subtleties in ergonomics register as a benefit even if the change is somewhat inconsequential. It feels like a tiny problem solved.

Also, with the earliest changeable lens goggles and the generations that followed it was actually a really unpleasant procedure. It was time consuming but worse yet, it seemed that you were damaging the goggle and lens in the wrestling match/process. Lens changes still have a bit of that history for many riders and any ease of use that can be added there is welcomed.

Our goal is to offer the best possible tech in every aspect of product design major or minor. If we can do that at a bomber price then we feel like we have succeeded. 

STOKED!


----------



## chomps1211

Wiredsport said:


> That is a valid point….
> 
> *….Also, with the earliest changeable lens goggles and the generations that followed it was actually a really unpleasant procedure.* It was time consuming but worse yet, it seemed that you were damaging the goggle and lens in the wrestling match/process. Lens changes still have a bit of that history for many riders and any ease of use that can be added there is welcomed.
> 
> STOKED!


This was my reaction to that statement as well. It really isn't a matter of "how fast" can you change them out,… Will I save 2-3 seconds or whatnot? To me the speed with which that can be accomplished speaks more to "how easy" it is to switch lenses. How simple or how much aggravation will the process cause? 

If it's _Fast_? It's probably pretty simple and easy to do! That's the point that really matters in the _speed_ equation!


----------



## larrytbull

i'm too lazy to change. i went with a photochromic lens


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> i'm too lazy to change. i went with a photochromic lens


Me too. Our new photochromic / photochromatic lens has a true Visible Light Transmission range of 83% to 26%. It is $39.00.


----------



## Deimus85

I need a pair of these goggles like yesterday.


----------



## JonSnow

I love my MTN Pyros that I bought last year. Awesome goggles at a great price 

When are the photochromatic lenses gonna go on sale on your website?


----------



## Wiredsport

JonSnow said:


> I love my MTN Pyros that I bought last year. Awesome goggles at a great price
> 
> When are the photochromatic lenses gonna go on sale on your website?


Hi Jon,

So stoked that you are loving those!

The photochromic lenses are available for the new Canyon Frame style only to start with. 

Grayne Canyon Photochromic Replacement Lens w/5x Anti-fog

Grayne Canyon Blackout Goggle w/Pyro Anti-Fog Lens

Grayne Canyon Whiteout Goggle w/Goldrush Anti-Fog Lens


----------



## Deimus85

I'd like a pair of these for my girlfriend who I am trying to get onto the mountain this year!


----------



## Wiredsport

The 2015 Stoker link is now live.

Click here for details and to enter:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/145649-2015-grayne-canyon-grayne-valdez-stoker.html


----------



## jtg

Is it possible to get a frame and just the photochromic lens, rather than getting it as an add-on?

Seems a little odd that the lens that can do it all can't be purchased without a lens you supposedly won't need!


----------



## Wiredsport

jtg said:


> Is it possible to get a frame and just the photochromic lens, rather than getting it as an add-on?


Happy to do that, please PM.


----------



## cookiedog

Do you have white frames?


----------



## Wiredsport

cookiedog said:


> Do you have white frames?


Yes, the MTN is available in a white frame. 

Grayne MTN Whiteout Goggle w/Goldrush Anti-Fog Lens

http://www.wiredsport.com/grayne-mtn-whiteout-goggle-w-pyro-anti-fog-lens.html


----------



## cookiedog

Thanks! do you know if they will be good fir for small women's face? or they to big?


----------



## Wiredsport

Smaller women typically choose the GTO. It is frameless.


----------



## radiomuse210

42583




Edit: Realize this post is waaaay old. Posted in the new raffle one. My apologies!


----------

